# Jettison



## DanOstergren (Jul 9, 2017)

My friend Jett. We were having a BBQ yesterday and I took this portrait of him next to the kitchen window while we were waiting to eat. They say don't feed the models, but who could say no to that face?


----------



## terri (Jul 10, 2017)

Not me!          Window-blind perfection here.    Absolutely love it!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 10, 2017)

terri said:


> Not me!          Window-blind perfection here.    Absolutely love it!


Thank you Terri!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 15, 2017)

bump


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice, great use of light and shadow.


----------



## weepete (Jul 15, 2017)

Outstanding Dan.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 16, 2017)

That tiny catchlight in his right eye makes all the difference.   Everything else is great, but that little light brings it up a notch or two.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 16, 2017)

I've always appreciated blinds photography. Another successful portrait.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, he looks like our center fielder on my softball team. Uncanny resemblance. He has a Canon of an arm too. Nice render.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 18, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice, great use of light and shadow.


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 18, 2017)

weepete said:


> Outstanding Dan.


Thanks!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 18, 2017)

The Barbarian said:


> That tiny catchlight in his right eye makes all the difference.   Everything else is great, but that little light brings it up a notch or two.


Thank you. The details make all the difference.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 18, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, he looks like our center fielder on my softball team. Uncanny resemblance. He has a Canon of an arm too. Nice render.


Thank you.


----------

